# Some tree bark



## This child (Oct 17, 2021)

Bark from an evergreen tree that blew over, in my back yard.
A seedling from a tree brought down from Montana
The tree has been dead for a couple of years. The neighborhood
woodpecker had been having a fun time on it.


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 17, 2021)

Interesting shots!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Oct 17, 2021)

-

A woodpecker seems to be well fed!


----------



## This child (Oct 17, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Interesting shots!


Thank you


----------



## This child (Oct 17, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> A woodpecker seems to be well fed!


Don't think so. Hasn't been around for awhile.


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 18, 2021)

Almost abstracts.....


----------



## Space Face (Oct 19, 2021)

I agree^^.  Certainly different.


----------



## Lez325 (Oct 27, 2021)

Abstract indeed


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 17, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> A woodpecker seems to be well fed!


  Ya big silly, woodpeckers don't eat the wood they peck out, they eat things like insects, berries, seeds, nuts, etc.


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 17, 2021)

I like the bark on pines, nice set.


----------



## This child (Nov 17, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> I like the bark on pines, nice set.


Thanks.


----------

